# Red Book confused



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

I have a Red Book, but I'm not sure what I am looking at, I think I find my jar but then there are some other ones that it matches. What is the best way to get a better understanding. I've read all the pages front and back to see if it helped.... nope.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie (Mar 11, 2021)

The redbook can be confusing for sure.  Best case would be to post pics of your jar ans tell us what we need to know regarding lips, base embossing etc. and see if we can get to the same answer.

For ball jars - you need to be paying attention to whether they have it underline, italicized etc.  it can be confusing.

for mason jars - there are entire sections dedicated to smooth lip or ground and then variations of those


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

yacorie said:


> The redbook can be confusing for sure. Best case would be to post pics of your jar ans tell us what we need to know regarding lips, base embossing etc. and see if we can get to the same answer.
> 
> For ball jars - you need to be paying attention to whether they have it underline, italicized etc. it can be confusing.
> 
> for mason jars - there are entire sections dedicated to smooth lip or ground and then variations of those


Thanks. I attached the photos I currently have, just so I can get to them easier. I will get the pictures of them lid and without and base. I only have 11 so if I can get the idea from one of each kind maybe I can figure out the others. 

My other jars are not hard, just these ball blue one's... I didn't know there were so many variations and errors!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie (Mar 11, 2021)

Looks like the (cross) masons I number 1938.  Mason keystone likely 1965

the ball jars I hate because there are so many.  Ball perfect masons I see look like you have 274 and 277.

ball ideal likely 204

masons patent 1756


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Looks like the (cross) masons I number 1938. Mason keystone likely 1965
> 
> the ball jars I hate because there are so many. Ball perfect masons I see look like you have 274 and 277.
> 
> ...


Well that makes me feel better. I have all but 1 the same as what you stated. I think I will just collect them and worry about the number if I need to verify a purchase of significant amount or selling one. This made my head hurt lol. Thank you for your time and help!

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

